# Tighten a watch band by less than removing a link?



## mtbrooks33 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, i just purchased a fossil watch and have been fiddling with the size by removing and adding links to fit my wrist size. however, it seems that my size is in between two links (adding one makes it too big and removing one makes it too small). 

so, does anyone know of a "do it yourself" or makeshift way of making a watch band smaller by only a little bit?


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the clasp, there should be a couple of micro-adjust holes where the bracelet attaches to the 'deployant' folding clasp. Use a springbar tool to move that mini springbar one way or the other. 

I always end up having to mess with the micro-adjust when sizing bracelets. Spent almost an hour getting my Monster set up properly but then I was having a bit of trouble with those teensy collars that go with the pins...once you get it finished you'll never have to mess with it again, thank goodness.

Best of luck.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Depends on the bracelet. Some have micro adjustment holes, some have a half link, some have both, some have neither.


----------



## mtbrooks33 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris Hughes said:


> Depends on the bracelet. Some have micro adjustment holes, some have a half link, some have both, some have neither.


Thanks for all of the input, but I'm not entirely sure what you mean about the mico adjustment holes.. can you explain please? Or point me in the direction of a tutorial? Thank you.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

mtbrooks33 said:


> Thanks for all of the input, but I'm not entirely sure what you mean about the mico adjustment holes.. can you explain please? Or point me in the direction of a tutorial? Thank you.


They're a little hard to describe in text, but basically what they are is a set of holes in the bracelet clasp that can be used to tighten or loosen the band by less than the length of a half link. What they look like differs with the watch band.


----------



## rcd213 (Oct 7, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://donindiano.lanetcie.com/watches/breitling/bands/images/micro_adjustment


----------



## j3poii (Dec 20, 2010)

My Timex doesn't have this mocro adjustment so it ended up a little loose on my wrist.

I think yours is the same with my bracelet, otherwise you will notice it because it is very obvious.


----------



## mtbrooks33 (Feb 24, 2011)

rcd213 said:


> Google Image Result for http://donindiano.lanetcie.com/watches/breitling/bands/images/micro_adjustment


Yeah mine doesn't have those holes.. it does have what seem to be little half links on either side of the clasp, though if that makes any sense.


----------



## j3poii (Dec 20, 2010)

Just put it a little loose. A little tight will not be comfortable. It is new that is why you feel it doesn't fit your wrist. After some breaking in it will fit you.


----------



## mtbrooks33 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright, j3poii I think I will listen to you. 

Everyone who has responded, thank you. This forum is amazing haha I posted this thread like an hour ago and I already have 9 posts.. that's pretty impressive


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, barring those micro-adjustment holes, you're going to end up with a loose bracelet. You might be able to remove one of those half links if it's just too loose. 

However, I suggest leaving it a little loose as well. I even have some straps that I wear looser when I get out of the shower, and then tighten a few hours later.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Same here. Loose is better than tight. When a band is tight it won't allow for the natural swelling of the wrist. It'll go from a little tight to WAY too tight with a change in the weather, in diet or even time of day as Raza points out. It's always better to opt for the looser "setting" than the tighter one.


----------



## Amandajo (Jun 4, 2021)

mtbrooks33 said:


> Hello, i just purchased a fossil watch and have been fiddling with the size by removing and adding links to fit my wrist size. however, it seems that my size is in between two links (adding one makes it too big and removing one makes it too small).
> 
> so, does anyone know of a "do it yourself" or makeshift way of making a watch band smaller by only a little bit?


I am going through the same thing. I have a new fossil and can not figure out what to do


----------



## jordanscheffman (5 mo ago)

Amandajo said:


> I am going through the same thing. I have a new fossil and can not figure out what to do


 I put some nexcare waterproof tape on the inside of the clasp to snug against my arm for a slightly tighter fit


----------



## jordanscheffman (5 mo ago)

mtbrooks33 said:


> Hello, i just purchased a fossil watch and have been fiddling with the size by removing and adding links to fit my wrist size. however, it seems that my size is in between two links (adding one makes it too big and removing one makes it too small).
> 
> so, does anyone know of a "do it yourself" or makeshift way of making a watch band smaller by only a little bit?


I put some nexcare waterproof tape on the inside of the clasp to snug against my arm for a slightly tighter fit


----------

